# Dyeing/bleaching nylon?



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

I found a great old nightgown (very gossamer-y) at the Thrift store to turn into a ghost costume. My problem is that it is a pale pink. The investment was low, so I bought it, but I'm not sure if I'll really be able to bleach it white or dye it a pale gray like I'd like. Has anyone tried this with nylon fabric? I don't want to paint it because then it won't be filmy & drapey.

Victoria


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

Nylon will not accept most dyes. If you bleach it you can seriously weaken the material. Most of the synthetic stuff (rayon, nylon, etc ) are not porous enough to take the water based dyes (like RIT ). You might try blueing or borax but I don't think you will be able to change the color all that much.


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hobgoblin is right, you won't be able to dye it and bleach will eat it up or turn it a nasty shade of yellow depending on how old it is.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I've just tried to dye a polyester gown deep red and horror of horrors, its tuned out PINK, I'm supposed to be Erzebet Bathory not Zsa Zsa Bathory, the dress is going to need some drastic Halloweening!


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

I personally am intrigued by the Zsa Zsa Bathory concept: "Darlink! You simply must allow me to drain your blood!" At the least, you can paint blood streaks all over it.

A yucky yellow might work. I figure, for a dollar, I may as well try to bleach it & if it shrivels, oh well.

Victoria


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Try Rit Whitener & Brightener. If you use "enough" it might take that color out since it's pale. It says it'll work on nylon. It'll glow under a black light when you get done, too!


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

Victoria said:


> I found a great old nightgown (very gossamer-y) at the Thrift store to turn into a ghost costume. My problem is that it is a pale pink. The investment was low, so I bought it, but I'm not sure if I'll really be able to bleach it white or dye it a pale gray like I'd like. Has anyone tried this with nylon fabric? I don't want to paint it because then it won't be filmy & drapey.
> 
> Victoria


You may want to just use a UV dye. I don't know much about them, but this may help (and it says it will work on nylon):

http://www.glowshop.com/index.html?lang=en-uk&target=d534.html


----------

